# Humid monday



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

Haven't been out in the while due to the weather. Went out yesterday for a a little bit. Just wanted to share this picture because I liked it. Caught this guy in a small creek mouth that empties out to a bayou. I assume more was there but I wasn't anchored and it pulled me straight in the creek.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice trout for sure. What pattern did it eat?


----------

